# WIP: Dark Angels



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi all! i have decided to finally make a target for my dark angels! The target points is 6000, and i allready have 4500, and i wanted to show all the stuff i have done so far! so here it is! P.S. most of the stuff is not painted, and the stuff that is isn't done very well...









My Beloved Land Raider Terminus...









Ezekiel and his Vetaren Guard


















My WIP Land Raider Crusader(Not Added into the total points)









My Whirlwind Battery









Master of the ravenwing, currently broken...









the latest addition to my force, a Drop Pod









Mr. Dreadnought with a landspeeder in the background.









My Ravenwing bikers, with Devostators at the back









A Shot of my whole force









And just some tactical marines... with some assault marines next to them

Welp, thats my force, excluding one more dreadnought, and im hoping to be commited enought to keep this up to date and show what i have!

A note for some people, one of the bikers is indeed not a compleatly ravenwing biker, as i havent got around to conveting him yet...

One more thing, if you look at the black figure next to the termie with the heavy flamer, he is a chaplain... just thought id tell you all that...:laugh:


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

They look really good! Like the whirlwind battery!
Cheers!
:drinks:


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

YES! i got a comment! I've had bad luck with my last few threads, most only getting 1 reply, from me.....


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a big group. These should keep you busy for some time to come. Keep us updated on your w.i.p's and happy painting!:victory:


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

"groan" I don't want to even think about painting them. I'm preety much letting my friend paint all 5 tac squads, cause i dont want to... but i like the tanks!!!


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry about the long overdue post, but i have this stupid school project that is taking up most of my time. Yesterday, i ordered in Azrael, and bought some more Assault Marines, making my other squad a 10-Man squad. The Crusader is taking a while, as i screwed it up a little bit..... But i can still fix it. I figured out, that is i don't give the Crusader any upgrades, and add azrael to my army, and Change my Assault Sgt. Power weapon and Plasma pistol to just a powerfist, i will have exactly 5000 points..... WOOT!

So yeh, thats about all.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like you'll be painting green then! Good 'ol Dark Angels. Nice to see things in bits too.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd suggest you work on your DA in blocks and do more to get them more finished. I find with my Traitor Guard Armour it's nice to have 30 tanks together but with them not even base coated working on the other 30 just starts to drag so I'm going to try and start painting 4-12 at a time to motivate myself and I'm betting people will be more interested in seeing rows of painted tanks than just more and more grey and black plastic.

It's great to have a big goal like 6000 points but I think you might wanna go back and start completing units or at least get them to a near complete state. Working in blocks will restrict you to keep your more focused but allow you to take breaks from individual units so you don't burn out.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

wow lots of marines. good work on the terminatus land raider good job


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

You've got quite a force 

Hope you've stocked up on DA green lol


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

nice mate have you tried supression force with whirl winds just need one more you'll have two awesome when you run your speeders on frontline remember to keep them concealed or moving fast for that 4+ save

i'll try and get my raven guard force up for you with my fellblade as is i got 4500 in troops just want thunderhawks now 3 will take me over 6k hope they release plastic model next year


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok yeah, that is A LOT of models waiting to be painted


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice! Just take your time painting, and don't set yourself unreasonable deadlines. 
Alternatively, buy a spray gun.


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice work!
keep on paintin!


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

Realy sorry again about the long overdue post, stupid internet crashing on me and all.....

i got azrael, the previously metion assault marines done, finished the crusader, and got a vindicator. Im afraid it time to hang up the power armour, and pick up thr Pulse Rifle.

Might add a preadator sometime, but tau are priority now!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking good! There will be a lot of paining projects n the near future for you ! keep it going and keep us up to date on your progress!!!!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very cool man, that's one huge butt load of figs and vehicles to paint up! A different kind of a Green Tide!


----------



## beef5570 (Aug 14, 2007)

looking good, I have a big DA army as well and my advice would be to try and spray them, I got some spray from B+Q made by plastikote which is almost the same shade as DA green. Sves a lot of time.
Amyway good luck
Rob:victory:


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

Started painting my scouts today, and i have allmost finished the crusader. Have to put the tracks on, and will get some pics up soon. Trying to put camo on my scouts, 1 worked, 1 didn't.

Ezek


----------



## Zaamel (Mar 10, 2008)

Very nice things here, looking forward to seeing more painted.


----------



## Inquisitor Magnus (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi, matt! WOOT good army


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Excellent stuff there... looking forward to more progress info, pics are also welcomed! hint hint.


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeh, sorry there hasnt been a update for soooooo long, I just havent really had the time. Pics will be up in a day or 2, casue the Camers needs charging...


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

And snot green for highlights.


----------

